# peach seed monkeys



## injun joe (Aug 30, 2010)

My dad recently passed away but he was a big wood carver. One of his favorite things was carving monkeys out of peach seeds.We carved many together and I thought I would show the evolution.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool.  Never could do any carving like that


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 30, 2010)

That is neat.  I hope you have saved some of your dad's.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Aug 30, 2010)

very cool, keep those memories close my friend


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

sorry to hear about the loss of you Dad ,the carvings are very cool and I'm sure the time you and you father spent making them will always be remembered!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss. Very nice carving . Scott


----------



## carver (Aug 30, 2010)

Love them!!!


----------



## injun joe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Couple of more pics. These are ear rings he carved for my daughters. Picture quality is not great.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice treasures - lasting memories.


----------



## CamoClad (Aug 30, 2010)

really neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 30, 2010)

thats awesome man, sorry to hear about your daddy


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 31, 2010)

Great post, my late Uncle,  Bill Tanner in Sylvester used to carve those.....good memories


----------



## mickbear (Aug 31, 2010)

wow is right! thats just plain cool.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 6, 2010)

My grandfather carved them too.  As a kid I was astounded that he could do that with a seed.  Thanks for the reminder of fond memories, I need to dig my monkeys out!


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry for your loss. the monkeys are awesome!!


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 6, 2010)

That takes a lot of talent and a very good edge on the knife.


----------



## TripleG (Oct 6, 2010)

Great work!  I had an uncle that used to carve little buckets from peach pits and then would make a little well for it to hang on.


----------



## george hancox (Oct 7, 2010)

It looks like your father passed on a lot of treasures and his skill as  carver to his son.That is a great gift for you and your kids.


----------



## germag (Oct 7, 2010)

That's just about a lost art now.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 7, 2010)

Pretty cool,injun joe!


----------



## injun joe (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's comments.


----------



## germag (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, Joe.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, Germag. He was as fine a man as I've ever known.


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

cool


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...those carvings are some of there neatest things iv ever seen


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fellow carver here but never anything like that.....very impressive!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 20, 2010)

My granddad used to carve baskets with handles out of peach seeds.  I wish I had one or two of them, but I have no idea what ever happened to them.


----------



## moyehow (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are neat.  I would have to put band aids all over my hands if i tried to do that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2010)

Very cool, never seen anything like that.


----------

